

Why getting women into computer science is a big deal - mrbird
https://medium.com/p/cddc62fc1487

======
lutusp
A quote: "Let’s try not to let them down."

Fair enough. But at present, the key problem is not bias or overt
discrimination, it's how women see technical occupations, plus a shortage of
role models.

This problem will be solved when women, who are certainly fully qualified to
take on technical positions, decide they want to do that.

